# add time EXCEPT when next show also scheduled too



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

When I setup to record all the college football games, I have to add extra recording time, typically 1 1/2 hours. This leads to recording conflicts when 2 football games occur one after the other on the same channel.

So, if say 9-12 is game one and 12-3 is game 2. The season pass recording options will add the extra time to both games. This means it will need 2 tuners to record both games due to the overlap. Given there's 5 or 6 games on saturday, with multiple games one after the other on a single channel, I will always end up with a conflict.

To get around this, I have to manually edit the earlier games to end as scheduled. When I do this, it doesn't appear to actually take effect (maybe it will after some time, I don't know) and still shows conflicts even though there shouldn't be any once I make the changes.

To make this easier, *I propose an option on recording options*, which would NOT add the extra time if there was a recording scheduled on that channel at the end of the first game that was at least as long as the extra time specified. This option should be part of the season pass (onepass) options so one can make this setting once.

With this option I wouldn't need to struggle every week to get all the games recorded.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If they make the recordings share the same tuner since it is on the same channel, what you are asking for is not needed. 

I understand they tried that and messed it up.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> If they make the recordings share the same tuner since it is on the same channel, what you are asking for is not needed.
> 
> I understand they tried that and messed it up.


I don't remember having any issues with the shared tuner. My suggestion would be to release the shared tuner but allow users to turn it off in settings if they have an issue.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lew said:


> I don't remember having any issues with the shared tuner. My suggestion would be to release the shared tuner but allow users to turn it off in settings if they have an issue.


I wasn't using TiVo at the time. I read on the forum that there was some kind of blip at the start or stop of shared time.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Still a great suggestion though.


----------



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> If they make the recordings share the same tuner since it is on the same channel, what you are asking for is not needed.
> 
> I understand they tried that and messed it up.


Yes, that would work to avoid the conflicts. It also explains why some time ago I would get messed up results with overlapping recordings on the same channel, and would have to manually adjust for that. Until college football started again, I'd not needed to eliminate the overlaps since I thought they fixed it. It would seem the fix was to use 2 tuners. I have an OTA only 4 turner roamio.

Even if they would fix this, it would be a nice one time setting that would clean up recordings. When I finished watching the first one, I would still have to skip forward on the second one to get to where I was when the first one ended. If I'm not careful, I can create a spoiler effect here. I'd be nicer to just eliminate the overlaps automatically. I'd still be good to be optional, as I'm sure some might not like this behavior.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

badams888 said:


> Yes, that would work to avoid the conflicts. It also explains why some time ago I would get messed up results with overlapping recordings on the same channel, and would have to manually adjust for that. Until college football started again, I'd not needed to eliminate the overlaps since I thought they fixed it. It would seem the fix was to use 2 tuners. I have an OTA only 4 turner roamio.
> 
> Even if they would fix this, it would be a nice one time setting that would clean up recordings. When I finished watching the first one, I would still have to skip forward on the second one to get to where I was when the first one ended. If I'm not careful, I can create a spoiler effect here. I'd be nicer to just eliminate the overlaps automatically. I'd still be good to be optional, as I'm sure some might not like this behavior.


In either use case, the overlaps wouldn't exist. If they use tuner sharing, then the second recording starts when YOU tell it to start, not earlier.

The problem with sports is that there is no fixed ending time (well, soccer comes pretty close) as the 4-plus hour college football games in three hour scheduled slots this weekend can attest.

If, however, the second program is a prerecorded program on one of the 20 channels that Tivo does skip, the skip will skip to the actual beginning of the show even if delayed by (national only) sporting events.


----------



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> In either use case, the overlaps wouldn't exist. If they use tuner sharing, then the second recording starts when YOU tell it to start, not earlier.


I'm afraid I don't understand this comment.

I use a season pass (actually a wishlist I think) to record all football games. I don't tell it when to start recording, it just uses the guide info. Only the last game of the day really needs padding, but I can't specify that at present. This suggestion would remedy that.



TonyD79 said:


> If, however, the second program is a prerecorded program on one of the 20 channels that Tivo does skip, the skip will skip to the actual beginning of the show even if delayed by (national only) sporting events.


If you mean skip mode, then except for the Olympics, I've not seen any sports have skip enabled. And besides, for skip to work, one must wait until the entire show is recorded, which I don't do on these games. I'm usually only an hour behind or so. But I do see your point; the skip would likely take one to the true start of the second show - if skip were enabled and I've waited the 4 1/2 hours before viewing.

I've also found that 1 1/2 hours is not always enough to be certain a college football game is completely recorded, since there can be many overtimes. I'd be using a 3 hour extra to be fully safe were it not for these conflicts I'm now getting.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It sounded like you thought the second show would start early because it was sharing the channel. Sorry if I misunderstood. 

As for skip, I said for prerecorded shows. Not sports.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> If they make the recordings share the same tuner since it is on the same channel, what you are asking for is not needed.
> 
> I understand they tried that and messed it up.


Yep. The audio would drop out for about a second at the transition time. (Pretty much like the audio drops out now when you go from the menus with the small preview window in the corner to live tv in full screen). This probably wouldn't be a problem for sports since the audio dropping out only improves most sports broadcasts, but if you are trying to get clean recordings of shows you want to archive (as I was), it was really bad.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The tuner sharing implementation also had scheduling problems.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep. The audio would drop out for about a second at the transition time. (Pretty much like the audio drops out now when you go from the menus with the small preview window in the corner to live tv in full screen). This probably wouldn't be a problem for sports since the audio dropping out only improves most sports broadcasts, but if you are trying to get clean recordings of shows you want to archive (as I was), it was really bad.


Lol!


----------

